# Yet another Mapping source



## Dam_01 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hiya,

Just stumbled on this and thought I'd share.
Was looking through the Scottish crofting register and found their map tool. Nothing too remarkable but it zooms right down to something silly like 1:250 with good detail on building outline and tracks and roads.
It's unfortunately only for Scotland but it might prove useful for someone.

Crofting Register


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for that. I've always wanted to know how to Register a Croft. Which is all this website allows you to do. A person owns a croft and surrounding land and that person will put it in the register.


----------

